# Rescued Betta



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Whenever I go to Walmart I cant help but to browse though the Bettas (Cant help it, love them!) While browsing today I came across a cruel act of another Walmart customer, they took a male beta from his container on the shelf and dumped him in with another male Betta, by the time I found the Bettas the losers (a little red one) fns were just about completely gone, being a softy I figured Id buy them in hopes that I coud save the little red one or at least give him a peacful place to die (the cashier actully let me have the little red guy for free, apperently, hes a betta fan  )
So now I have the male who attacked him, a big blue guy in his own big tank alone (Ive been calling him King Kong, lol)
I have my originial Betta, Tihs, a female who lies with two ghost shrimp and two moss balls
and the new red one
Everyone is doing well, Tihs is happy as ever (LOVES food and harrasing her tank mates... she doesnt attack them, they just arent allowed to swim to the top), King is enjoing his freedom

But the little red guy, who Im worried about, has almost no fins, he can swim, but its a bit difficult and hes been breathing heavy...
anyone have any experiance?
already added water conditionor, temp is good, not sure about ph, but everyone has the same water...

I knew this guy probably wouldnt mke it, but Ive had him for 5 hours and hs a fighter, I want to give him theBEST chance possible...
NO filter in the tank, hes not strong enough and probably will never use one fr him


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

That's like my Hughie, I took him home so he could get better or have a safe clean place to pass with love. Good for you for taking both home. Hope he pulls through!


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

1 tsp a gallon of aquarium salt will help prevent infection if you dont mind moving him to a smaller container, like the cup he came in, and lower water level so he can swim to the top without using as much energy. Darkness so he can relax and some good ol love  Good luck


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I got the darkness covered along with the aquarium salt, he was a bit stressed out from the dogs, people, and tv so I surrounded his bowl with a black book, hes calmed down a lot, hes swimming a bit every now and his breathing is not as rapid, hes mainly staying pretty much at the top, every now and then lifting his head to the top (like hes breathing)
I have him in a 1.5 gallon tank (its actually two but I only have 1.5 gallons of water in it), is it okay to leave him i that? or would a smaller bowl be better?
I hate to stress him out anymore by moving him and I think hes enjoying the freedom


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

as long as you dont mind changing that amount of water daily for a little while then its fine


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

No, I change 25% of water every day (habit from when I had goldfish and I enjoy it)
I try to comletely dismantle tanks once a week to clean rocks (my ghost shrimp are a bit messy, lol)

How long should I keep the aquarium salt (after a week can I change the tank water and then no more salt or should I put more in?)


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Best picture I can get of him right now... worried about stressing him out and i have a sucky camera... plus its 12am, lol


----------



## Wellsville (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh, that poor fishy! He really looks terrible but I once rehabbed a betta who looked very similar to that and he is still alive today and looking better than ever. 'As long as you are able to keep up with the water changes and he is otherwise healthy I think he should pull through. Good luck!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Put a plant or something in there so he has somewhere to rest OR lower the water level to about 3-4". Problem with that is you have to change the water every day. If you believe he has swim bladder issues, then you will want to stop the aquarium salt and try epsom salt instead, 1 tsp per gallon. But you'll have to do it gradually so you don't shock him. If you think he may be hovering at the top just so he can breathe and he can swim fine, then keep him in the aquarium salt. Poor little guy, I hope he gets better soon. Good that he has a loving home now.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a fake plant in with him, he swam around and investigated it a bit but he was really tired afterward, Id like to put a moss all in with him but I dont know how they do with the salt.. 
Ill see how he is in the moring then decided whether or not to lower the water, I do have a floating lilly pad (fake plant) in Tihs's tank...should I put that in with him
Ive also seen floating leafs at petsmart, never trie one but suppcidly they attach to the tank so they float midway... bettas cn rest on them... should I take a trip to petsmart and get one?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You could try the floating lily pad if you wanted. I just got two of those leaf things and put one in my HM's tank. So far he's ignoring it but that's just him. I hear a lot of other bettas love them, you could try one. I'm not sure how moss balls do with salt either.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Ill run by petsmart on my way dropping my bf off and grab one to see how he likes it if he doesnt like it Ill let Tihs or King try it out, or give it to my sister for her betta Adam, lol, either way it wont go to waste...
hopefully I can refrain from getting another betta :/ just cant resist looking at the lonely ones in the back 
Hopefully this guy makes it... now I just have to give him a name...
Any ideas?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Something that sounds courageous and tough because he'll need all the courage and guts he can get. Hehe, Superman or Hercules, something heroic like that maybe. He looks so sad still, like he can't quite believe his good luck at finding a home, like he thinks it may be a dream or something. I'm so glad you're giving him a good home and a fighting chance. 

When I went to get my betta leaves I literally jogged in, grabbed them without looking down at the bettas on the shelf below, and went straight to the cashier. If I don't do something that drastic, I'm like you, I feel so bad for the ones stuck in the back where no one can see them. I so hate when they stack them like they're cans of soup or something.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I have actually been thinking of calling him Hercules!
lol, Im so hoping he make it, they really should put the betta fishes under lock and key, Im sure this isnt the first time this has happened.
My bfs mom is giving us a ten gallon tank so I think Ill do a female soriority, I know the females dont get bought a often (thats why I got Tihs, cant use her in a sorioity tough since shes aggressive withother fish)
Ill put updates and pictures up on Hercules in the morning after dropping the bf off


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sounds good, I hope he's doing a lot better by then. Go Hercules, get well soon!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Walked by his taking mutts out, he darted to the other side of the tank when I turned the lights on but his breating seems good

And King popped up to say hi, not sure yet whether or not to add a ghost shrimp to his tank along with a moss ball... still pieces of Hercules in his tank and I cant help but to be a bit creeped out.. he actually really friendly to people which i different, took Tihs a couple days to warm up to me


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It's good he can dart, I think. I'd be more worried if he was so lethargic he didn't want to or couldn't move if he was startled. 

What size tank is King in? If it's about a 2-5g, then you can try a ghost shrimp but beware King might decide to have some shrimp scampi. Lots of ghost shrimp disappear that way . . .


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thats what I figured to, I went ahead and fed King earlier, he waited for the food to get soggy before eating it, havent fed Hercules yet, Ill probably crush the food up and feed it to him in the morning depending on how hes doing

They are all in 2 gallons, I figured Tihs would do that since she doesnt like other fish so I bought them expecting them to be eaten, now Im attached to these two so Ill have to go buy another to try with King, lol, going to wait till hes on a regular feeding scheduale first


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you have garlic, you can crush that and mix with a bit of tank water, then soak his pellet in that. Garlic is good for bettas, it boosts their immune system and helps them fight off parasites and infections. Also, it seems to stimulate their appetite.

Tihs sounds like a character, like a funny tough little girl. Hopefully King will like his ghost shrimp friend. Otherwise, I guess you can keep all the shrimp in their own tank. I've never kept any shrimp yet, I'm too afraid my bettas will eat them. Not sure I can handle seeing that, haha.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I have garlic every where, I love it and is good for the mutts, lol, I'll try that, do I jut put the mixture in or just the actual bett food?
Doesit matter how much garlic?

She is, hence backwards her name spells ****, lmao, she eats the hard food whole, just swallows it, if it doesnt go down when she first trys, she swims in circles till it does (dont mess with Tihs and her food!)

Hopefully King does, I cant but to feel sorry for him all alone, if it turns out he doesnt do well with the shrimp, Ill monitor him for a while to check, then Ill give he shrimp to my sisters betta (hes sweet and like other fish, lol)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I think you want garlic juice mostly, so maybe a clove or two of crushed garlic with maybe 1/3 cup of water and then soak his pellet in it.

Your girl is definitely a laugh riot. Creative name, I didn't even make that connection, hahaha. 

Good luck with the shrimp and King, otherwise your sister's betta will be happy to have company. I guess if King does something to the shrimp he's making it pretty clear he's not as lonely as we think, haha.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Just one pellet?
Sorry for all the qs, lol

She is, drives me crazy, lol, my bf came up with the name, he acually has some echoice names but I wanted something a bit more appropriate, lol, either ways shes turned out to be a great girl, she was a bland brown when I got her and was pushed all the way in the back, now shes a pretty blue with black strips, she occasionally flares up as green and when I turn water out, or mess with HER shimp or moss balls she turns almost white.

lol, good point, either way though he seems happier now than he did cramped up in a small container half filled with water and another betta and a BUNCH of poop


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Or however many pellets you give him. I wouldn't give more than 3 pellets at a time though. 2 is probably the best number. Little and often is the best way to feed bettas. And don't worry about the questions, I don't mind answering. 

So your girl is not only a character, she's a chameleon too. So funny she gets almost white when you mess with her stuff. "Hands off, this is mine!" she says, hehe.

Haha, who wouldn't be happier after finally getting a new house that isn't filthy and filled with your own waste? King is probably ecstatic, I bet he'd kiss you if he could as a way of thanks. "Thank you so much for saving me from that horrible cup!"

Anyways, I'm off to bed. If you have any more questions, don't hesitate to post them and I'll answer them in the morning if someone else hasn't already.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

It may take him a few days to adjust from his ordeal. The last betta i got from walmart was about a week ago and he has only just started swimming around. Before he hid behind the filter. He had stress stripes and I added a rather large decoration/hiding spot so that may have something to do with it? He was slo missing 1/2 of his tail fin from rot.

Stress coat will help with fin regrowth and can also be used as a water conditioner as well.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Ive put 3 in the mixture, waiting for it all to get yummy now, when I walked by Hercules tank this morning he sawm to the bottom and is now resting on th rocks... Im actually stating to wonder about the SBD.... 
could it just be that hes having trouble swimming, hes having trouble adjusting? 
Should I make the switch to espom salt jut in case?

lol, fits her to a T!

King did one better than giving me a kiss, he must have stayed up all night making a beautiful perfetly round bubble nest!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

oh, and do I put the whole mixture, water, cloves food, everything in?
just like dump it in?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Nope, just dip the pellets in the mixture for a few second, let 'em get nie and garlicky then feed the pellets only. You can probably refrigerate the whole garlic mixture so you can dip his other meals in it later. 

You can wait a day or two more and see if Hercules perks up before switching to epsom salt. If it's SBD, we'll know for sure in a few days. Right now, it sounds like he may just be adjusting since he can swim pretty easily.

Aww, King made you a bubblenest. How sweet.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Done and done, I let King try the garlic dipped food since he didnt like the pellets plain... he LOVED it, lol

Hercules is now layng on the rocks, hes breathing fine, I put some one pellet and it sank near him, he lifted his head and gave it a quick look, then put his head back down, he is swimming up every now a then to grab a mouthful of air before he swims back down (lowered the water for him and he didnt like me putting the cup in, I think if he could of he would have flared up)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That's good Hercules is breathing fine, I really worry when all they do is lay around breathing heavily. Maybe he's just tired or stressed still. Usually when it's SBD, they either can't swim down or can't swim up. If they can't swim up, you will see the affected betta have to make a huge effort to reach the surface, like literally push off from the bottom of the tank and make a desperate leap to grab air. Keep trying to get Hercules to eat, it's important he gets some nutrients into him so he can get his strength back. But don't leave any uneaten food in there for more than 10 minutes, suck it back out with a turkey baster or eyedropper.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Hercules is swimming back and forth from the bottom to the top, hes taking litle rest breaks at each destination, I caugh him on one of his air breaks, I dont hink he was happy with the camera, I'll have pictures posted in a bit (uploading to laptop now)
should I put in a new piece of food after taking the old one out? or wait a bit?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Maybe wait a bit. If he's still adjusting, it could take a few days to get him to eat. You can try feeding him again in maybe a few hours.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thats what I'll do, heres the pictures (figured Id throw in some of King and Tihs)

King with his bubbles









Tihs saying hi









Tihs when one of the shrimps comes up to check my finger out









And my little boy Hercules


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

King looks very proud of his bubblenest. Tihs is like, "Why is your finger there? Remove the finger or else." And poor Hercules, he looks so sad. I hope he'll eat soon, he needs some meat on him, he's so skinny! And his poor fins are a mess. Sigh, another victim of Wal-Mart's betta section.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lol, you seem to have Tihs and King down pat

Im going to try feeding him again after lunch, should I try giving him mosquito larva?
and Im guessing his fins wont come back....

Im tempted to go up to Walmart and buy all of the bettas, though I know it wont do any good, they just got a new shipment in so I may go later and look through the "old" bettas


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you do have mosquito larva, yeah, that would be a great thing to try. And if he perks up and settles in, his fins probably WILL grow back. He just needs warm water and a high-protein diet. API Stress Coat will help and so will aquarium salt. It's amazing how their fins can regenerate.

I have to force myself not to go look through old bettas or I'd bring home half a dozen just from one pet store. I just say fishy prayers that there is someone out there who can give them good homes.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Hercules has been eyeing the pellet I put in earlier, hes swimming around the top of the tank, it looked like a couple times he was gong to try and peck at it but then he swims away, looks at it, then comes back, and going to give him a larva though, see if he'll try that
he is showing interest in food though, so thats a good sign


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If he continues to try the pellet, you can also crush it into smaller bits to see if that will help him eat it. But I'd definitely try the mosquito larva first. Live foods are always a good option if you have them.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I went ahead and gave everyone a mosquito larva, Tihs swallowed it before it was even out of the container, King gave it a few seconds to swim before swallowing it, Hercules swam after it but the larvas faster than he is, keeping an eye on them though so Ill post updates if he eats it

also, I have some tadpoles that are about the size of a mosquito larva (freshly hatched), Ive never fed live food before but was wondering if the bettas could eat them


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

No luck with the larava
BUT, I noticed Hercules laying on the ground funny, when I went for a closer look... he found a soggy dropped pellet and hes eating it!!!!!
Im SOOOO happy right now!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yaaaay! Go Hercules! It's a good start, LittleBettas. Maybe Herc was so underfed at Wal-Mart that he has no strength at all. If so, getting him to eat is a great first step toward a recovery.  Haha, and I can just picture Tihs with her larva. "Mine! All mine!" 

Okay, I've got to get off a for a while. I'll definitely check back to see how Hercules is doing.

Oh, and I'm not sure bettas can eat tadpoles. I'd stick with the larva until someone who does know if they can or not posts.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Hercules acted really tired after eating, laid down and was breathing heavy again, now his breathing has calmed down and hes swimming a lot more, hes really interested in Tihs, her tanks right next to his (shes paying him no mind, high and mighty)

I left the larva in there and hopefuly he'll be able to catch it sometime today (how long should I leave it in there?)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

he needs lots of protein. x: that'll help his fins grow back, for sure!  and, tannins. Indian Almond Leaves, oak leaves, decaf green tea.... that stuff helps too!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Hes having trouble catching the larva still, he get tired really easily

How do I use the decaf green tea and what does it do?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

if you can find some, get him some New Life Spectrum Grow pellets. they're smaller, float longer, and have lots of protein, since they're for fry growth. x:

i've never used it, but you stick the tea bag in the water. the tannins darken the water a little, and help his fins grow back, and relax him a bit.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

He was having trouble with the pellets when they were floating (couldnt get a grip)
Ill look for them when I get a chance to go to petsmart (todays trip was post-poned)

how long do I leave the tea bag in the tank?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i honestly don't know. x: when i had the leaves, i'd just leave them in there till i changed the water next.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I change 25% water daily, should I just leave it in for a day then take it out?
I do 100% changes once week, should I leave it in till then?

Also, wondering still about the itte-bitte tadpoles, they are the same size at the larva, dunno if anyones ever heard of feeding betta baby tadpoles... but Im curious now, lol


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Hercules has eaten TWO mosquito larva!!!!!
hes swimming around a lot more now and seems to be really interested in Tihs (she actually seems interested!)
he still rest alot, normally right at the top of the water but every now and then I see him resting on the ground


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

When treating his fins its best to do 100% daily since he will be much more prone to infection with his fresh wounds, once you see white regrowth on his fins you can start doing regular water changes. Saying that, my female got a bit beaten up during breeding, and 100% water changes really stress her out so ive been doing daily 90% water changes, syphoning the poo off the bottom and leaving just enough to cover her and then refilling slowely with aquarium salted water. She has regrowth so its working.
So glad to hear hes improving, mosquito larvae does amazing things


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I was going to do 100% water changes, but Hercules is a weak swimmer and everytime theres any sort of movement of water he starts being toss and turned, no matter how hard he trys to stay up, Im doin micromete changes right now so Im not sure how much water is actually getting changed, Im taking a bit of water out and putting new water in about every to hours (very SMALL amounts of water)
any ideas how I can make this all less stressfull?
I tried putting him in a seperate container like I do with Tihs during 100% water changes but he started breathing really heavy again...


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

Awww...poor little guy. I hope he pulls though. What your doing for him seems completely fine. I do agree with Sakura8 though that the plant you provided and lowering his water level should help with the stress of getting air. Another thing you could try is adding a bit of stress coat to the water as well. This will help re-leave any other stress he may be under and help him relax more, allowing for better healing. 

How big is his tank? I ask because if it's a gallon to 2.5 gallons you could try a little 3i filter. I've found by using these that they don't disturb the water at all, so he should be able to swim just as well with it in his tank. I like the 3i filters also because it uses air from an air-pump to run, allowing a little more air to be mixed into his water so he won't have to go to the surface for air as much. A filter like this would not only help with air mixture but it'll help keep his water filtered. You could also add start Zyme to it as well, a beneficial bacteria that helps with the filtration process. If you get one and find it's a little strong for him, you could also get an air-valve that allows you to control the pressure of the airflow, which in turn would allow you to control the water flow of the filter.

I wish you and him the best luck...^_^

A picture of the filter below and an air-valve.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I acually may have one of those packed away, Ill have to look through boxes, Im going to have to pick up stess coat when I go out tomorrow (no car :/)

Im going to give him another M larva before bed and Ill put more updates (and possibly pictures) in the morning


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> I think I acually may have one of those packed away, Ill have to look through boxes, Im going to have to pick up stess coat when I go out tomorrow (no car :/)
> 
> Im going to give him another M larva before bed and Ill put more updates (and possibly pictures) in the morning


That sounds good. ^_^ I forgot to add that if you already use AuaSafe as your declorinator, it does help with enhancing their protective slime coating. In that case you may not need Stress coat. ^_^


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

You could treat him like a fry, get a turkey baster and suck the poo out of the bottom a couple of times a day, then take an airhose and syphon some water out, even cut a piece of sponge and jam the airhose into it to make even less suction. For my fry tank when refilling water i made a drip, its a water bottle attached to the side of the tank, with a sponge jammed into the opening, so i fill it with water and it slowely drips through the sponge ) All just ideas if its something you can work with, but since your scooping out/replacing throughout the day you should be fine, just suck out the poo/uneatten foods at the bottom if ya can. I cant wait to see how his fins grow back, hes going to be so pretty!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I dont have AuaSafe, but I think Ill ick some up and start using that, I think Ill also pick up a turkey baster to suck the poo up, and I might try the water bottle idea... should I keep using the AQ salt or use the decaf green tea... what would be best 

I was also wondering if adding an oak leaf would help calm him down and make him a bt more comfy


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Oak leaf tannins are better for their fins and relaxes them but doesnt stain the water as well as decaf green tea. If you want to use oak leaves just grab about 10 of them, crush them in 1g of water and let it sit for a couple hours, then shake and its stained. You can use aquarium salt along with the oak leaves, i use both on my beat up girl. Once you see little white tips on his fins you can stop with the salts and just use the oak tree tannins.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> I dont have AuaSafe, but I think Ill ick some up and start using that, I think Ill also pick up a turkey baster to suck the poo up, and I might try the water bottle idea... should I keep using the AQ salt or use the decaf green tea... what would be best
> 
> I was also wondering if adding an oak leaf would help calm him down and make him a bt more comfy


I actually recommend Stress Coat over AquaSafe, but that's just me. I'm so glad he did eat his mosquito larva after all, hooray for Hercules! An appetite is always a great sign. Turkey basters are great, they'll also make sucking up any uneaten food easier too. Oh, and the Stress Coat can be used as a water conditioner as well so if you get it, you don't need a water conditioner, just Stress Coat.

And you can use both AQ salt and decaf green tea. Probably want to use either the decaf green tea OR an oak leaf, don't need both.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Hercules got all excited this morning when h saw me 
He started wiggling his whole body around, then when I gave him his M larva, he gobbled both up before they even got a chance to swim away 
Im going to wait little bit befor giving him his pellet
And Im looking for oak leaves now 

Got the stress coat


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh, and do I use dry oak leaves (like the brown ones that have fallen off)?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, dry oak leaves. Maybe rinse them under warm water before crumbling them into his tank. Doesn't have to be big crumbles, just smush them a bit so they start releasing the tannins.

I'm so glad he was excited to see you! I think he's going to make it, LittleBettas. :-D A wiggle dance is just about the best sign you could possibly get.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I know  Im so happy  so far it seems like hes going to make it, doing the oak leaves now


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

So I have the oak leaves in with him, Im not 100% sure but it looked like he tried to flare up at them (his poor fins made it hard to tell)
The water now looks kind of like watered down tea.... should I remove the leaf or is okay to leave it in there?
I have a bit of oak-water in a seperate container set up so I can do water changes
but should I remove the leaf, is there such thng as the water being to strong with the oak leaf?

I did a 100% water change earlier, Herc is a bit of a stronger swimme but its awkward for him, could this be because of his messed up fins?

Hes eaten: 4 M larva and 3 pellets soaked in garlic 
Kings bubble nest is bigger


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You can remove the oak leaves for now if you want. The tea-colored water is good, that means there are tannins in there. And hopefully when his fins come back, he'll be able to swim with the best of them. 

Wow, King must be jealous Herc is getting all the attention. "Hey, hey, pay attention to me! Lookee what I can do! Hey, over here!"


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I think Ill keep them in there if thats okay, Herc's been playing/resting on them, lol, hes going to look BEAUTIFUL when his fins come back!

lol, I bt thats wh hes doing it, I've given him a couple M larva and he seemed to realy enjoy it


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

The mosquito larva are super good for healing Herc's fins. The high protein is the best.  And yeah, it's fine to leave the leaves in there (whoa, that looks funny typed, leave the leaves, hehe).

Silly King, are you jealous are do you just want more food? Hehe.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

How many M larva can/should I give him?

I heard the protien would be good for helping with fin growth (that and Herc looks REALLY thin)

lol, King hs turned out to be a picky eater, so unlike Tihs its wierd, while she swallows the pellets whole the second they and in the water, King waits for them to get all nice an mushy (so now Im pre-soaking his pellets along ith Hercsso his water doesnt get to dirty... soaking them both in the garlic water)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Mm. Maybe 8-10 small larva and 2 pellets each a day? Herc can have an extra pellet till he fattens up, though.

You know, I think we're totally spoiling our bettas. Presoaking their food in garlic, tannins in their tanks . . . I feel like I'm running a betta spa.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

No wonder they keep getting sick, they want us to spoil them!
On a serious note, glad to hear he's got the munchies, always a good sign!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lmao, I have to agree, but as long as they are healthy I dont mind (though it is nice to have one who ISNT picky)

And thank you everyone for the help!
Ill keep updates going (along with pictures!)


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

So, normally I give Herc his M larva first thing in the morning, then his pellets... well, this morning I gave pellets first thing...
Herc got all excited when he saw me, I put the pellet in and he swam oer to it....
then just stared at it..
lmao, he finally ate it but I dont think he was happy aobut it, going to go get M larva now


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, yes, they have a way of letting their feelings about their food be known. "This is not mosquito larva. Where is my mosquito larva? Seriously, this is NOT mosquito larva."


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lol, finally gave him the M lrva, he gobbled it up... hes spoiled already!
I havent seen any new fin growth yet... :/


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

it can take a while, especially with as bad as his fins are. I think it was over a week before I saw any new growth for my guy Ashke and his fins actually looked worse for a bit before they started looking better


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

well, I guess thats goodish news, Im going to continue wih the oak leaves and AQ salt, I have three fish who are using the oak leaves so I have buckets of water full of leaves, lol, not to metion the buckets full of AQ salt water and espom salt water, my room is being taken over!!!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Fish have a way of doing that, taking over.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lol, makes them sound pretty mch evil!
Im going to try to take some new pics of Herc, King, Wildfire, Pickle, and Tihs... wish me luck :/ 
(my camera SUCKS and no one like to site still... besides Herc and he likes to face me...)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, they are evil and they're plotting to take over the world with their cuteness.  Good luck, taking pics of bettas is soo hard! I wish I was as good at it as copperarabian.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lol, they dont think they are using cuteness, rather, pure macho muscle


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: However they're doing it, I think they're slowly succeeding. At least in my household they are. I went from one to 11 in the spawn of three months.


----------

